# Label Printing



## dTaggart (Apr 1, 2017)

I have found a few companies that print labels and have found paper to print from my Deskject 2540 series. I am new to lotion and liquid soap making and would like to know what is the norm? Where do you print from? Do you like it? Pros and Cons.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 1, 2017)

Because I do not always make my products the same even lotions I print my own on Avery 2x4 weatherproof labels. For our flagship lotion that we have made forever  and never change ingredients we have the labels printed from Print Runner. If there is ever a problem with your labels they are great at replacing them


----------



## Dahila (Apr 1, 2017)

I am like cmzaha, I print my own on weatherproof paper from Labelsonline.com,  I also use their software Maestro designer to design them


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 1, 2017)

Waterproof labels are great. I've put recycled empty containers with labels on them in the Dishwasher and they come out looking like new.

I buy Inkjet Waterproof Labels from Elements Bath & Body in CO I'm a hobbyist so I Like the convenience of buying 26 sheets at a time, more or less, as needed. I like the full 8.5" X 11" sheets best because I can shape labels to my liking. 

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Inkjet-Waterproof-Labels/


----------



## Stacyspy (Apr 1, 2017)

I like the Maestro tool also, but I don't print enough at one time, so my free access always runs out, and I have to pay the $6.95 for a month, and get everything done I think I might need.
I also like Avery, I wish I could get my Labels Online labels to fit an Avery template...that would be the best option for me.
I use the weatherproof labels as well.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 1, 2017)

I have to use Avery with my laser, the online labels changed manufacturers several years ago and they will not work in my printer. They melt onto the fuser. I use Microsoft Publisher to design my labels


----------



## earthygirl (Jul 8, 2017)

*The Print Shop*

I still have my older version of The Print Shop 15.  I love the convenience of it and I can pick which labels to start with and how many to print.  its compatible with online labels.  for the other labels i just print a test sheet on regular paper hold it up behind the labels with a light source and adjust


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 8, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I have to use Avery with my laser, the online labels changed manufacturers several years ago and they will not work in my printer. They melt onto the fuser. I use Microsoft Publisher to design my labels



I use the Avery labels as well.  They seem to work the best with my laser printer.  The store brand labels ALWAYS seem to jam my printer.  

Since I don't sell, I use the free Avery "Design and Print" software.  It is a free download available from www.avery.com.  

It's simple to use and works for my needs.  If I were selling, I might want something with a little more power and design options; but for now it works.


----------



## Bisbeesoap (Aug 18, 2017)

I purchase all my sheet labels from onlinelabels.com. I find their prices are reasonable, and they have a huge selection. My printer is an HP Laserjet 400, which in my opinion, is worth its weight in gold.

I've been printing my labels as needed for about 3 years, so far it's been cost effective, but as my production increases that's going to change. I'm currently hunting for a printer to take over that part of my job.


----------



## Cookie1069 (Aug 19, 2017)

I purchase my labels from Onlinelabels.com . I love the variety of sizes I can use . I have 2 inkjet printers that I use, HP office jet 4630 and Epson XP420. I use weatherproof labels. When my I can't handle printing my own, I plan on using Frontierlabel.com


----------



## Quri (Aug 30, 2017)

dTaggart said:


> I have found a few companies that print labels and have found paper to print from my Deskject 2540 series. I am new to lotion and liquid soap making and would like to know what is the norm? Where do you print from? Do you like it? Pros and Cons.



I'd like to recommend a good website - https://allinpackaging.co.uk/others/labels/. I am pretty sure you will find something. There is a huge choice on the website, check it out.


----------

